# Twin-Orange Drink Hekelnkaemper Bros. - Atchison Kansas



## mgardziella (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone have any info on this company?  Anyone have any bottles from this company?  I've seen a couple on ebay, just wondering if anyone had any to go with my paperboard sign here.  Thanks for any help.  
 P.S.  What a crazy last name that would be!


----------



## Chris_Hekelnkaemper (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow!  That's my great great grandfather's bottling company, way back in the day. It was established in 1863 by William Hekelnkaemper. The name of the company changed to the _Hekelnkaemper Bros. Bottle Works_ when William Hekelnkaemper's sons, Fritz and Gus Hekelnkaemper, took over the company in 1900. From what I know, my family was a pioneer in the soda bottling works and Fritz Hekelnkaemper actually conceived the idea to incorporate soda pop into drug stores and grocery stores, which had never been done before. if you want to know more, this website has an excerpt from a book and newspaper that outline the history of my family and the company.http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~wilsweik/data/Hekelnkaemper.docs.htmI don't have any type of bottle that would match that sign. I only have one bottle that I found on ebay, but I haven't been able to find anymore.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2015)

That is very cool...there is a fairly large number of variations of his bottles out there....you could really put together quite the collection!  For some reason, we dig a fair number of pieces of his 1860's-era bottles in Galveston, Texas.  Do you know anything about the company that would indicate why his stuff was making all the way there?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 13, 2015)

Neat sign. I know nothing other than that I like it, sorry. lol.


----------



## markopolo2001 (Mar 15, 2016)

I just found a Hekelnkaemper Bros. bottle in the woods in Atchison a few days ago.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 17, 2016)

Chris, I live south of Kansas City, Missouri. I see painted label and embossed crown top Hekelnkaemper bottles all the time in local antique shops.  I have seen a few very scruffy hutchinson style bottles for sale as well. I'll keep my eye out for them.  What's your price range?

Scott


----------

